# Wanting to get another baby



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

[attachment=33027:KS157.10...068_1_pn.jpg]
[attachment=33028:KS157.10...68_3_pnt.jpg]

Our Adoption went through and we are getting our new baby on Feb 9th...We are driving up to Tulsa to get him....Here are some Pictures....His name will ge Jeter!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Rescue is very admirable. Just know there may be special issues to deal with. That said, there he is....I say go for it as long as you understand what you're getting into.

I have Tinker, he's special. He's directly from a puppy mill and a few years old. Usually when Abbey wants to play with him...he fights. Last night (after a full year) Abbey initiated play...and Tink finally did the same "play dance" back to her. I'm still crying with delight :smcry: Mind you, he didn't actually PLAY, but he came close.

Ask questions. Know what you're getting yourself into. That's all I ask.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

OH, how exciting!! I do not know of a rescue group in N. Texas - but there is one in Norman, OK - I think.
Good luck with your search!! How fun. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh that little guy looks sooo sweet! He deserves to get out of the shelter and into a loving home. Is that shelter near enough that you could go see him and see if you "connect' and as important if Deuce and he seem to "connect' as well? 

I have to say I couldn't have found a better pooch than my little Naddie even though she did have 'issues' with a little patience she overcame them and is such a love! Quincy already came from a loving home and so no issues . He just had to adapt to a new family and lifestyle and he has done fantastically.

I have been blessed with two pooches that were not puppies when they came to me.... they had different background totally! but both are marvelous little dogs!


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

I agree its very admirable but being informed about the challenges that may be associated with a rescue is very important. They come with a history of possible abuse or neglect and may have special needs. As long as you know that its not like getting a puppy who will only imprint what you teach him. A rescue will take more love, patience and understanding and possibly work than a baby who doesn't have a history of what has shaped him/her. If you are willing and able I say go for it.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

OH, how exciting!! I do not know of a rescue group in N. Texas - but there is one in Norman, OK - I think.
Good luck with your search!! How fun. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Bobbie you need to go get that baby, he's so adorable.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I googled Maltese Rescue North Texas, and there was a website. It asked for your zip code, so I put mine in from Irving, and 6 or so Maltese showed up in the area. You might try that. Good luck. I believe it was 1800saveapet.com, but I'm not exactly sure. I don't know how to add a link, and it was so long, I thought it would be easier for you to google than for me to try to copy and paste.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Good for you. I hope you find the perfect puppy real soon........


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

YES!!!!!!!!!! Bobbie, you will be surprised how happy Deuce will be with a brother!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

North Central Maltese rescue covers the entire nation and dogs can be transported.



Maltese Rescue


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Did you call them about this little guy? just wondering - he is super cute.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> So hubby and I have decided to get Deuce a brother...We met a couple at the dog park that got their adorable maltese through rescue so I think we have decided to rescue a maltese...I have been searching and am not having much luck..although everytime I log into petfinder..this baby keeps popping up
> 
> http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...?petid=10135575
> 
> ...


Here you go:
Petfinder.com - Animal Welfare Organizations Near You


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Just a little Update.....The little baby "Fuzzy" that I was interested in is being looked at by another couple, but we have submitted an application to possibly adopt this little angel

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...?petid=10160068


Scott & I are so excited, we hope it all works out :chili: :chili:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

OMG he is sooo precious! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Congratulations on making the decision to get another baby! And, way to go by going through a rescue.
Now, this baby that you've posted about is so adorable. I wonder what the story behind him is?
I will keep my fingers crossed for you, and my toes, and my legs, and my arms, and...is there anything else I can cross?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Good Luck! He's adorable! :thumbsup:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I will keep my fingers crossed! He is ADORABLE!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

He sure is a cutie-pie :wub: :wub: Fingers are crossed! rayer:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: 
i am keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

> Congratulations on making the decision to get another baby! And, way to go by going through a rescue.
> Now, this baby that you've posted about is so adorable. I wonder what the story behind him is?
> I will keep my fingers crossed for you, and my toes, and my legs, and my arms, and...is there anything else I can cross?[/B]



Apparently, his previous owner wanted a puppy that was more like a stuffed animal..In other words, she didn't want a puppy to invade her schedule. He is getting neutered on Monday and is in good health. He uses a doggie door to go outside to potty but also uses a wee wee pad..So, I am hoping it all goes well rayer: rayer:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Good luck!! He sure is cute!! :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

He's adorable!! Hope it works out for you!!


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow! Congrats! I cannot wait to get a second maltese.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh, he is just an angel face! I hope you get to bring BJ home!! Good luck!



> Just a little Update.....The little baby "Fuzzy" that I was interested in is being looked at by another couple, but we have submitted an application to possibly adopt this little angel
> 
> http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...?petid=10160068
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=516230
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: Hopefully, her ignorance will turn into a blessing for you. I just wish people did their research first.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

He is precious- I hope he is the one for you  and that it all works out in your favor.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

He's adorable!! I hope it works out!!!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, good luck! I hope it all works out for you and Deuce.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

OMG!! What an adorable baby!!! :wub: I hope everything works out and you have him home soon!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

He's adorable!! :wub: I hope you get him!!  Good Luck!! :thumbsup:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just checking back...how long before you know anything?


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

> Just checking back...how long before you know anything?[/B]


I have to go out of town until Monday, so we should have a decision by Tuesday either way. He is getting neutered on Monday ...so if all goes well we could be driving up to Tulsa to get him withen the next few weeks....Keeping our fingers crossed!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: yaaaaay! congrats!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> [attachment=33027:KS157.10...068_1_pn.jpg]
> [attachment=33028:KS157.10...68_3_pnt.jpg]
> 
> Our Adoption went through and we are getting our new baby on Feb 9th...We are driving up to Tulsa to get him....Here are some Pictures....His name will ge Jeter!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:[/B]


Congrats!!!! :chili: How exciting!!! I love the names...are you a Yankees fan?!?!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

That's just so exciting. I can't wait for you to have him. Good for all of you!
<div align="center">[attachment=33029:index_co...ons_logo.jpg]


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

Wow that was fast!! Congratulations and he's a baby too- what great luck! :chili:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh congrats!!!

And he's so young, that hopefully there won't be many 'issues' to over come. He's going to be so dang happy to come home with you!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's great news and I can't wait to hear about him when you get him home. Congratulations! 

Jane & the Girls


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Awww, congratulations! :biggrin:


----------

